# You *must* look at this!



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

One of my friend's posted a link to this photographer's website... and, well, these pictures are just too awesome for words! I would LOVE to get pictures of my dog's like this! 

Shake - Images | Carli Davidson Photography

My personal favorite is the bloodhound... one of my dream dogs!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that was mine, too....hilarious....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Bizarre! Now that's something I can honestly say I haven't seen before!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Love this! I would love to do some shots like this. lol

Here's one I took of Roscoe at the Dog Park awhile back.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Gosh, those photo's are great. It's interesting to see a photographer with such a different take on things, to take photo's so totally different to the normal cutesy pet portraits.
Thanks for posting..


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Saw that on Reddit the other day, it is soooo neat. I love the one of the bloodhound too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not to flash on the body language of cats, but I don't think the kitten looks deliriously happy about the water being sprayed at it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are great!!! :lol:

I actually lol'd when i saw the BT with his feet off the ground!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You're right MollyWoppy, that cat doesn't look too happy! I don't really get those pictures. Is the kitten even shaking?

I also love the one of the bulldog's lip hitting his eyeball. Bahahaha bulldogs are so weird, I love them!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am cracking up here! They are hilarious so darn cute! Great photography!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, those photos are incredible!


----------

